# Track separation for #6 and #8 turnout crossover



## ryanmetzler3 (Jul 15, 2015)

Hello,

I am new here. I am in the design stage of my layout. I want to have a double mainline and plan to use Atlas code 83 track. In order to have a double crossover on the mainline I planned on using a series of #6 or #8 turnouts. What kind of track spacing would make the turnouts accommodate a double track crossover for both the #6 or #8?


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

Pre built double crossovers are available through Walthers. I believe they are #6 turnouts.
If you really need to build your own double crossover you can space your track however you want. The turnouts have a long enough spur that should accommodate a pretty wide spread between the mainlines.


----------



## Bwells (Mar 30, 2014)

Ken, isn't that a single crossover? I think a double crossover would require 4 turnouts and a lot of length. I have seen double crossovers in one unit but pricey.


----------



## Bwells (Mar 30, 2014)

Here is a link to walthers shinohara double crossover however the thru track spacing is not mentioned and the catalog has no info either except that the #6 is 19+ inches long. I suppose you could build one with 4 #6 and a crossing but you will be close to the 100 bucks for the shinohara. Sorry, but no help on the spacing.
https://www.walthers.com/exec/productinfo/948-8812


----------



## dave1905 (Jul 7, 2013)

*Double*

A lot depends on what you are calling a double crossover. On the prototype a 'double crossover' is generally a pair of single crossovers. They do have the "scissors" type with the diamond, but they are almost always only in the leads of major passenger terminals or on the hump of a hump yard. They are so rare as to be essentially non-existent on the main tracks.

If you want the scissors type, Shinohara made some (pricey) or you can buy a diamond and 4 switches of matching size then trim them to fit whatever track spacing you want.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Get the premade double-crossover. By the time you buy all the regular cross-overs needed it will be basically the same price. Trackage like that is worth it to invest in good turnouts because you'll have GOBS of derailments if it isn't set properly. Shinohara turnouts are VERY nice.


----------



## cid (Jul 3, 2014)

Just as a side note, Ryan, if you happen to be one of us "roundy-rounders" (likes continuous running) then a double-corssover allows your train to travel both inner and outer loops continuously without having to reset the switches.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

The pre-made double crossover is a whopper, at $100 MSRP. Unless you are really short of space, I would recommend using a more prototypical approach and daisy chain several turnouts together.

Walthers seems to have pulled their track and turnout templates off of their website, but IIRC the double crossover has 2-1/2" track centers. If you're using Walthers turnouts, they will accommodate 3" track centers in either #6 or #8... it just uses more horizontal space. You may be able to squeeze in 2-1/2", but I'd have to check that.


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

Bwells said:


> Ken, isn't that a single crossover? I think a double crossover would require 4 turnouts and a lot of length. I have seen double crossovers in one unit but pricey.


Yeah, single crossover. I have a double in the main yard and a #8 slip in the intermodal yard. I guess I should post pictures of those here too.


----------

